

Has testing new startups become a game for people? - besvinick
http://ventureminded.me/post/7156602971/startup-toys

======
wccrawford
I have always referred to testing potential new products as 'playing'. When I
download a demo of productivity software, I 'play' with it to see if it's any
good.

It has absolutely nothing to do with gamification.

